# Umfrage Web Tier



## karamba (18. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit beschäftige ich mich mit Web Tier Technologien im Java Umfeld.
Hierzu würde ich gerne eine kleine Online-Umfrage starten. Natürlich setze ich dabei ganz fest auf eure Teilnahme und Mithilfe  Den entsprechenden Link werde ich dann zu gegebener Zeit an dieser Stelle veröffentlichen.

Vorab habe ich jedoch folgende Fragen:
Welche sind aus eurer Sicht die 5 wichtigsten Web Tier Technologien?
Vielleicht habt ihr selbst Ideen für interessante Fragestellungen, oder gibt es ein Thema was euch in diesem Zusammenhang selbst interessiert?

Danke für euer Interesse!


----------



## nocturn (28. Aug 2009)

karamba hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit beschäftige ich mich mit Web Tier Technologien im Java Umfeld.
> Hierzu würde ich gerne eine kleine Online-Umfrage starten. Natürlich setze ich dabei ganz fest auf eure Teilnahme und Mithilfe  Den entsprechenden Link werde ich dann zu gegebener Zeit an dieser Stelle veröffentlichen.
> ...


Neben Java und XML?
1. JSP
2. Richfaces
3. Struts
4. Selenium ^ ^
5. java-forum.org


----------



## faulelotte (29. Aug 2009)

nocturn hat gesagt.:


> Neben Java und XML?
> 1. JSP
> 2. Richfaces
> 3. Struts
> ...



Statt JSP würde ich eher sagen Servlet API, weil ohne die geht nix. 
Ohne JSP API schon.


----------



## nocturn (29. Aug 2009)

faulelotte hat gesagt.:


> Statt JSP würde ich eher sagen Servlet API, weil ohne die geht nix.
> Ohne JSP API schon.


Statt Servlet API würde ich Binär sagen, ohne die geht auch nix.


----------



## faulelotte (29. Aug 2009)

nocturn hat gesagt.:


> Statt Servlet API würde ich Binär sagen, ohne die geht auch nix.



Ok 1:0 für Dich. ;(

Das mit der Servlet API war auch nur in Bezug auf die 5 wichtigsten Web Tier Technologien gemeint.

Meine persönliche Top 5:

1. Servlets
2. JSP
3. Struts
4. JSF (wozu dann auch Richfaces gehört da es nur eine JSF Komponenten Lib ist)
5. irgendeine der folgenden vielleicht Wicket, Spring MVC, GWT, Tapestry, Webwork


----------



## ARadauer (29. Aug 2009)

> Welche sind aus eurer Sicht die 5 wichtigsten Web Tier Technologien?





> 4. Selenium ^ ^
> 5. java-forum.org


war nicht ernst gemeint oder?


----------



## nocturn (29. Aug 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> war nicht ernst gemeint oder?



Hm, 5 nicht wirklich weil es sich nicht um eine Technologie in dem Sinne handelt.

Selenium jedoch halte ich für ein wichtiges Entwicklungstool für den Bereich Qualitätssicherung und Projektspezifikation. Es eignet sich hervorragend Testfälle in ein Lastenheft mit aufzunehmen um es ggf. unterschreiben zu lassen. Damit kann hervorragend die Funktionsweise einer Software im Pflichtenheft abgebildet werden. 
Selenium ist für mich, ganz klar, das JUnit des Web's!


----------



## Rydl (29. Aug 2009)

ich finde, jsp verliert mit den jahre immer mehr an bedeutung. die geburt von jsf, war der anfang vom ende von jsp. bestes beispiel: wer benutzt heute noch scriptlets in jsp?

web tier im java umfeld... also historisch gesehen jsp und servlets, womit ja alles irgendwie anfing. 
spring und hibernate auf jeden fall, ohne die java ee 5 & ejb 3.0 heute wohl anders aussehen würden.
die leute um seam entwickeln eine implementierung von web beans, einem neuen standard in java ee 6, wenns denn mal fertig ist. an jsf 2.0 haben die glaube ich auch ihre finger.

soviel zu den standards. die konkurrenz belebt den markt, also das heißt ohne gute alternativen zu den standards, würde die entwicklung nicht so schnell voran gehen. die besten ideen und konzepte (siehe spring, hibernate) sind ja in der vergangenheit zu standards geworden. 

ich glaube tapestry 5, gwt, & co sind alle wichtig, da sie neue, gute konzepte haben und dort in der zukunft sicher so manches von den anderen frameworks abgeschaut wird und - wer weiß - vielleicht dann in java ee 7 landet


----------



## Noctarius (29. Aug 2009)

1. Servlets
2. JSP
3. Spring
4. Struts
5. JSF


----------

